# invalid Backweb application id "137903"



## dukkeedude (Sep 15, 2003)

invalid Backweb application id "137903" 

my friend was wondering what that meant.. I dunno so I'm posting ^_^


----------



## gmh (Mar 29, 2003)

Some programs use this file for updating...

In my case, BackWeb-137903 is a program from HP. 

Find in C:\Program Files\hp center\137903\Program\BackWeb-137903.exe. 
I deleted 2 years ago, without subsequent problems.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

This Backweb application is part of HP/Compaq "phone home" updating. You can live just fine without it.


----------



## paulusm (Nov 9, 2005)

What if I can't find Backweb-137903 in C:/Programs


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

look for that in the startup tab of msconfig and disable it


----------

